# Detailing meet



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

I know I am a newbie here - but what's this Detailing Meet all about? I see it on other regional sections? 

Has there been one here in N.I.? I for one would be up for it :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

dont think we have had one, would be up for it too


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

me too, as long as you dont get every eejit off rms jon44 etc coming along!! just the guys off here!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

R6TH M said:


> me too, as long as you dont get every eejit off rms jon44 etc coming along!! just the guys off here!


good point, just keep it posted on this board.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm in too... 

Some of you guys have bits and bobs I would love to try before buying....

Works both ways too!! I have a load off stuff as well I could bring along...


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Let's get it arranged then*

Ok so that's four of us then? What about a location?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

im not bothered where, i suppose audio advice is central to most, but for me it will have to be after 14th May cos the audi is away at the min gettting an Alpine install, (sshhhhhh dont tell ian) ,

plus if we hold it at audio ian can sell me that new alpine screen im after


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

The only other person I can think off is Marc off RMS...

He has a pc too and would probably be interested!

We have a good selection of paint types - audi, vauxhall, toyota, ford...

But agreed keep this in this forum...


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Im sure neal will want to go, hes turned into a cleaning freak. And maybe baz c - but he might think hes too good for it, lol


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

yep was gonna say baz c , and neal will deffo go i would say


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL.... We will need a warehouse at this rate.....

I suppose if people post then thats the way to do it??


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

R6TH M said:


> maybe baz c - but he might think hes too good for it, lol


You said it


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Location?*

Eh? - nah - not at my work. Anyone got a decent garage etc; Can anyone think of an alternative that's quite handy for us all? :speechles


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

humm.....????


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Why dont you bring the cars and enter them in the Show and Shine competition at Lisburn on the 17th June.That was you all get to met up and show your cars at the same time.
By the look of things its going to be a good show and now has Lindsay Cars as a sponser.
Various trophies will be awarded and the show and shine class will be open to all makes of cars not just Fords.
You are all more than welcome.

Cheers Sean...............


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

SEANG said:


> Why dont you bring the cars and enter them in the Show and Shine competition at Lisburn on the 17th June.That was you all get to met up and show your cars at the same time.
> By the look of things its going to be a good show and now has Lindsay Cars as a sponser.
> Various trophies will be awarded and the show and shine class will be open to all makes of cars not just Fords.
> You are all more than welcome.
> ...


mmm..... but i really wanna get the masking tape out, and not the spray wax


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Think you might be suprised by some of cars which will be attending this show some of the following are to be confimed but should include National Day Concourse winning Escorts Cosworths,fully restored RS's and Capri's,an original 6,000 mile mk2 RS2000 an RS2000 which has undergone a £20,000 restoration to full concourse condtion,cars such as the fully restored Capri from The Professionals,an RS1800-which was Roger Clarks road car and other mint condition RS's/FORDS which should cover almost the full range of RS's/FORDS manufactured.
Youll find a lot of these cars have not just been detailed with spraywax and are prepared to very high standards.

Come and have a look should be a good day.

Cheers Sean.............


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I wish I could go sean.... but as I said before I have to work...

I agree with andyollie though... It would be nice to get the pc's out... plus a outside meet with our great weather to turn out to be a bit of a disaster....

Just my opinion though....


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

andyollie said:


> yep was gonna say baz c , and neal will deffo go i would say


are we talking about the same Neal here?? lol

Not many of us have pc's cough cough


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

im talkin bout neal autobond


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

lol im talkin about neal my bf lol


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Hi, all

Just joined after finding a link on the www.clubgti.co.uk forum

Been reading some great guides & tips on here & what makes it better is we got a N.Ireland section for ourselves!

If you are sorting a meet & won't mind me coming along I would like to see how a pc works as the guide makes very interesting reading.

Should be at the show on the 17th June, look forward to maybe meeting some of you there. Hope the weathers good.

Cheers 
David


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thatd be me the bf lol. Ill deffo go to the detailing meet. Ford Shows have some really tough competition at them from what ive seen before


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

linty264 said:


> Thatd be me the bf lol. Ill deffo go to the detailing meet. Ford Shows have some really tough competition at them from what ive seen before


i dont think the ford show is a great idea tbh


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree with not doin the detailing meet at the ford show, but ill prolly be goin to it anyways.


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

i will be up for it to but i cant do a saturday. thanks for forgetting me ruth lol


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Meet*

Ok so we have the interest - let's try and get a list together so we can see how much space we'll need. Oh aye and we still need a venue too.

Right - the attendees:

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

If you can wait till mid July, I'll be going to Dromore to visit friends!
Sure I can sneak away for a few hours!

Dave


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

db_abz said:


> If you can wait till mid July, I'll be going to Dromore to visit friends!
> Sure I can sneak away for a few hours!
> 
> Dave


Mid July maybe not a good idea over here! Nah only kidding - I dont mind when folks just say and I''' make the necessary arrangements. Sunday would be good though :buffer:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)

Cheers 
David


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking good!!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport
8. Tim - MG ZR (Pref a Sunday)


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport
8. Tim - MG ZR (Pref a Sunday) 
9. Mark (red EVO FQ320) works with me :thumb: 

That's nine folks - sorry but any venues yet? Then we can proceed with arranging a date :thumb:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Did u say audio advice premises is out of the question??


----------



## dmc1980 (May 8, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport
8. Tim - MG ZR (Pref a Sunday) 
9. Mark (red EVO FQ320) works with me
10. Darren - Blue Black Subaru Impreza


----------



## JD-GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

Just wondering if there is room for one more , I'm from down south (Dublin)and have a PC. Would be interested to travel up and get some more tips on using the PC etc..

JD


----------



## dmc1980 (May 8, 2006)

they dont seem to be being to friendly and answering you HD-GTi, i was leaving it upto the rest of the guys and gals as im a newbie.

I dont see it being a problem, i stuck my name down anyway!


----------



## Norn Iron Scrubber (Mar 9, 2006)

wouldnt mind attending this myself, would love to see a pc in action as I havent got one myself of course would depend on dates, but Ill put my name down as interested, if thats ok, be good to meet the NI crew as well, put some faces to the names!

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport
8. Tim - MG ZR (Pref a Sunday) 
9. Mark (red EVO FQ320) works with me
10. Darren - Blue Black Subaru Impreza
11. Norn Iron Scrubber (Gary) - 98 Vauxhall Astra Sport


----------



## D1HKS (May 11, 2006)

Oh Oh pick me pick me!!! just joined up today, i`d be well up for this as im looking at getting closer to perfection on the mondeo (stupid swirls on black cars) and seeing other ppls results with different products would be most usefull before i buy any more!!!:lol: 

Oh im r16vka on rms btw :wave:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

lol whats with the sudden influx of ni members?!

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport
8. Tim - MG ZR (Pref a Sunday) 
9. Mark (red EVO FQ320) works with me
10. Darren - Blue Black Subaru Impreza
11. Norn Iron Scrubber (Gary) - 98 Vauxhall Astra Sport
12. D1 HKS - black mondeo??


----------



## D1HKS (May 11, 2006)

I dont know ruth, i guess its the sunny weather coming in with the longer nites, brings the detailers out!! i know its making my swirl marks look lovely!!:wall: 

oh and im free most evenings and all weekend!:thumb:


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

welcome along ryan lad


----------



## scotty4130 (Mar 2, 2006)

Count me in for the meet too!


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

What dates n where is the meet then?
i think ill go if ive got my pc by then!:buffer:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport
8. Tim - MG ZR (Pref a Sunday) 
9. Mark (red EVO FQ320) works with me
10. Darren - Blue Black Subaru Impreza
11. Norn Iron Scrubber (Gary) - 98 Vauxhall Astra Sport
12. D1 HKS - black mondeo??
13. Jmax - Moonstone Blue Peugeot 106


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Sooooo.............................

Does anyone have a big barn or anything?


----------



## mikeh (May 9, 2006)

1. Iain S - Arden Blue Zafira GSi
2. stewarty.c - flame red corsa sport (can only really do a sunday.)
3. Andyollie - Audi A4 S-line (sundays)
4. 91davidw - Golf (saturday afternoons/sundays)
5. Martyn - Blue focus ST or Red Mini (sat or sunday - as long as i am not working)
6. Neal - Black Corolla T sport
7. Ruth - Black Yaris T sport
8. Tim - MG ZR (Pref a Sunday)
9. Mark (red EVO FQ320) works with me
10. Darren - Blue Black Subaru Impreza
11. Norn Iron Scrubber (Gary) - 98 Vauxhall Astra Sport
12. D1 HKS - black mondeo??
13. Jmax - Moonstone Blue Peugeot 106
14. mikeh - Tornado Red Golf GTI

I would be up for this as well, just got my PC and transformer. 
Switched it on at speed 6 and it scared the ***** out of me.
are you sure this thing isn't going to buff the paint off my car


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

martyn said:


> Sooooo.............................
> 
> Does anyone have a big barn or anything?


doubt anyone will have one big enough for about 14 cars

probably best to find somewhere like a car audio workshop and take turns to bring the cars inside


----------



## Norn Iron Scrubber (Mar 9, 2006)

Going to have to pull out of the meet, was driving up the road on thursday and my engine went bang, followed by some smoke, turns out the timing belt snapped  

So dont know when Im going to be back on the road, sorry.


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

so looking for someone with a spare warehouse then?? lol:doublesho 
hmm,


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Where is every one from? makes sense finding a place that suits most, ill soon have my exams done so most any day suits n im ordering a PC tommorrow so would love some advice in person!! hmm!
venue is the problem then iwould offer my place could use the double garage but doubt i got room for all the cars sayin that mite be able to squeeze.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd be up for this


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Are you guys and girls any closer to getting a meet together?

I'm coming over on Sunday and staying in Dromore for a week, I'd love to meet up with some of you!

Dave


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

db_abz said:


> Are you guys and girls any closer to getting a meet together?
> 
> I'm coming over on Sunday and staying in Dromore for a week, I'd love to meet up with some of you!
> 
> Dave


ah dave, ur missing a mint car show on saturday up that country, u heading to the north coast on ur travels?


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Staying with friends Andy, probably getting drunk a lot!

Still, while I'm there we might as well get some sightseeing done, anywhere I should or shouldn't miss?

Dave


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Dave... give me a shout.... I live 2 miles from the centre of dromore:thumb:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

PM sent, cheers Martyn

Dave


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, back from my first trip to N.Ireland and I'm very happy :thumb: 

Nice place...... went to Belfast, Newry, Newcastle, Lisburn, Banbridge and a couple of other places I can't remember right now!

Excellent weather and very friendly people and some of the country houses we passed are to die for!........the only down side was that we were staying in a farmhouse about 8 miles outside Drumore and we could never agree on who was going to be designated driver so we spent every night in the house getting drunk instead!

Hopefully be going back next year and I'll make more of an effort to meet up with some guys on here.

Dave


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

ooh you should have said!! Im not that far from dromore! glad u had a nice time


----------



## darylb (Aug 25, 2006)

Did the meet ever happen? I'd also be up for a meet if it was some weekend, I live in Dublin during the week, you should see the crap that comes out of the sky every day down here...covers your car!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

nah the meet never happened as we couldnt find a suitable venue for it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

What about a lock up...... There is a big lock up in Portadown on the Brownstown Road i'm sure we could get a short term use of one.... If everyone chips a few quid in and if everyone behaves and we dont get booted out it could become a regular thing?! I knew a guy who kept a car down there whilst he built it to keep it out of the wifes sight and it was a great place there was also a few lads who worked on cars there too so there must be good power supplies and plenty of room to work around.
________
Yamaha FJ1200


----------

